# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Blog 'đi bụi': Đến ngôi chùa thiêng liêng nhất Thái Lan - Du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

*Nếu là một người theo đạo Phật thì lên chùa cầu may là việc mà chắc chắn bạn sẽ làm đúng không? Nếu có cơ hội đến Chiang Mai, Thái Lan, bạn đừng quên dành một buổi để đến với ngôi chùa thiêng nhất tại đây, vốn nằm trên một ngọn núi với khung cảnh hùng vĩ, nơi bạn có thể dõi mắt nhìn xuống Chiang Mai ẩn sau trùng điệp những ngọn cây xanh mướt.*

Wat Doi Suthep, hay tên đầy đủ là Wat Phra Boromathat Doi Suthep, nằm trên núi Doi Suthep, Chiang Mai ở độ cao 1.676m. Trải qua 625 năm, ngôi chùa này được coi là nơi mà phật tử Thái tôn kính nhất tại Chiang Mai, với bảo tháp bằng Vàng cũng được truyền tụng là linh thiêng nhất Thái Lan. 



Một bức tượng Phật mạ vàng đặt bên cạnh Bảo tháp trung tâm của chùa Wat Doi Suthep.
Đây là điểm hành hương nổi tiếng với các phật tử vào mỗi dịp lễ lớn của đạo Phật. Ngay cả các du khách cũng được khuyên rằng đây là điểm không nên bỏ qua tại Chiang Mai, ít nhất cũng để cầu một chút may mắn cho bản thân hoặc gia đình.

Đường lên Wat Doi Suthep là cả một hành trình thú vị bất kể bạn đi bằng phương tiện gì. Hai bên con đường lát nhựa phẳng lì là hàng hà sa số những hàng cây rủ bóng xanh ngợp tầm mắt. Bạn cứ thế bị cuốn đi trong vòng xoáy uốn lượn của những cung đường, như đang đi đến một nơi bất tận nào đó. 

Nơi mà ngày nay Wat Doi Suthep tọa lạc thì có hẳn một truyền thuyết. Giải thích cho ngắn gọn, thì đây là nơi mà một con voi trắng đã mang theo di vật là một mảnh xương vai của Phật tổ tới. Di vật này trước đó đã được chia làm hai phần, phần mà con voi này được tương truyền đã đem lên núi Doi Suthep. Sau ba ngày leo, con voi lên đến một nơi có đất bằng, nó quay vòng ba lần, quỳ xuống và sau đó thì chết. 



Tại nơi mà con voi này nằm xuống đã từng là một Bảo tháp cao 7m được xây dựng vào thế kỉ 14. Đến cuối thế kỷ 15, đầu thế kỷ 16, ngôi chùa được mở rộng và giờ đây là một Bảo tháp phủ vàng cao 16m, đường kính 12m. 
Bước vào khoảng sân trung tâm ngôi chùa, vốn đã được trùng tu và lát đá granit, bảo tháp mạ vàng ánh lên giữa ánh chói chang chắc chắn sẽ là thứ khiến bạn chú ý nhất. Trên nền trời xanh như ngọc, ngọn Bảo tháp tráng lệ sừng sững giữa vô số những tượng phật bằng vàng hoặc ngọc bích khác với những đường nét thanh thoát, tinh xảo. 



Vào ngày tôi đến ngôi chùa có rất đông khách tham quan. Bên cạnh khách du lịch, rất nhiều người Thái cũng đến đây để cầu may. 



Sau khi thắp một nén nhang, cầu nguyện cùng với những bông sen trắng, bạn có thể dùng gáo nhỏ múc nước ngay dưới chân tượng và tắm cho bức tượng Phật. Đây là cách mà người Thái vẫn làm như một cách để cầu may.
Điều tuyệt vời nhất khi bạn im lặng bước đi trong những linh thiêng như một ngôi chùa tại Thái Lan, là việc bạn có thể tận hưởng hết sự tĩnh lặng, yên bình của nó. Đôi lúc thoảng trong gió, bạn có thể ngửi thấy mùi hoa lan và mùi đinh hương, gỗ trầm thơm rất đặc trưng. 



Trong chùa Wat Doi Suthep có rất nhiều những hàng chuông đồng như bạn có thể thấy bên tay trái tấm hình này. Vào những lúc trời gió, bạn có thể nghe thấy tiếng chuông vang vọng. 
Nhưng Wat Doi Suthep không chỉ có vậy. Điều khiến bạn cảm thấy thích thú tại ngôi chùa này chính là những gì bạn có thể nhìn thấy từ đây. Một tầm nhìn khoáng đạt, trải rộng xuống Chiang Mai và thung lũng phía dưới, trong lúc khí trời se se lạnh sẽ là một ấn tượng khó quên khi bạn rời khỏi ngôi chùa này.



Giữa ngôi chùa lộng gió này, bạn có thể phóng tầm mắt xuống thành phố Chiang Mai bên dưới qua bạt ngàn đồi cây.
*Một vài điều cần lưu ý*

Cũng như những nơi tôn nghiêm khác tại Thái Lan, du khách được yêu cầu ăn mặc kín đáo và lịch sự khi đến Wat Doi Suthep. Nếu có lỡ mặc quần trên đầu gối và áo cổ rộng, bạn có thể thuê miễn phí quần áo tại cửa vào chùa.

Trước khi bước vào khoảng sân nơi dựng Bảo tháp bằng vàng, bạn cũng phải cởi bỏ giày dép và đặt ở dưới chân các bậc tam cấp dẫn lên.

Núi Doi Suthep cách trung tâm thành phố Chiang Mai chỉ khoảng 15 km. Để lên được đỉnh núi nơi ngôi chùa Wat Doi Suthep toạ lạc, bạn có thể thuê xe hơi của các dịch vụ du lịch, hoặc đón xe minibus màu đỏ (một dạng xe bán tải nhỏ, được trang bị thêm mái che phía trên cho du khách) tại các con đường thuộc trung tâm. Nếu bạn ưa thử thách và khám phá, có thể lái xe máy hoặc xe đạp địa hình băng qua những con đường rợp bóng cây và uốn khúc này. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên cẩn thận với việc lưu thông bên trái (ngược so với Việt Nam) và tập trung cao độ vì con đường uốn lượn liên tục, đôi khi gần như phải bẻ ngoặt tay lái. Nếu bạn là một tài xế có hạng thì chắc chắn đây sẽ là cung đường đem lại cảm giác vô cùng thích thú.

Mãi đến năm 1935 khi con đường lên núi được xây dựng, khách hàng hương vẫn phải đi bộ lên núi và leo thêm 306 bậc cầu thang để đến được cửa chùa. Ngày nay, để tránh xảy ra những tình huống trượt chân ngã cho du khách, bạn có thể lựa chọn dịch vụ đi bằng thang kéo để lên chùa.

_Đinh Hằng (viết từ Thái Lan)_



_Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan_

----------


## songoku

phụ nữ thái đẹp nhỉ, nhưng chỉ sợ trước đó 1 tháng họ là nam thôi hehe

----------

